# New Holiday Theme For Apex Launcher



## shaiknbaik (Aug 27, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Theme Manager

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.0.2 (ICS)

Source:: 
Apex Theme Holiday​







​
Screen Shots:​Here​
Download:​Free​Paid​Questions?? Read on...​
Notes:​-This theme is for Apex launcher so you must have apex launcher installed.​-This theme has no application to open once installed for installation instructions please read below.​
Installation:​-Go to apex launcher settings​-Press on theme settings​-Select Red Blast Apex​-Finally press Apply and enjoy!​
I have worked hard on this theme so please be kind. Suggestions are always welcome along with constructive criticism.​If you would like to contact me please go to my site WWW.shaiknbaik.com, leave a comment, or Pm me.​


----------

